# New Duck Call release!



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

nice


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Sounds ducky, it's time to add a MI made call to go with my AR made calls on my lanyard!


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks great! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## notime (Nov 11, 2011)

nice


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice sounding call!! I LOVE that matte black!


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Need a new GK duck call! Glad to see a new one out by you guys!


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)

The Black Matte is sweet-I will get a place ready on the rack ! Thanks


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Agreed that the matte black one is sweet.


----------



## CommanderInChief (Dec 27, 2012)

Matte Black looks awesome


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

Those look awesome


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Like it.Sounds great.By the sound of the demo I think it was a demonstration of different call volumes which can be tricky.Sounded like stomach volume,mouth volumespositioning to mouth variances,low and high volume without a hang up.Am I right?Looking forward to try one out.


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

nice sounding call


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not a duck hunter, but it's fun to get some of my antique calls out and try my luck with some of the resident ducks and geese on the lake. Most times I'm just ignored. Maybe a new call would be better, or a lesson!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks and sounds good!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Good looking and sounding call. Thanks for giving us the opportunity to win.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Good looking calls!


----------



## styme315 (Dec 11, 2011)

nice calls!


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Great sounding call.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Shortest post's some of you ever made.. Now I'm in twice!


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

As a Chemistry teacher... I think I may be required to own one of these


----------



## Rick1973 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wish I sounded that good. Will have to do lessons I guess.


----------



## NDBair (Dec 28, 2015)

Would be an excellent piece to add! Nice work.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

bobberbill said:


> Shortest post's some of you ever made.. Now I'm in twice!


I don't think it works that way hahah


----------



## dawntodusk (Sep 14, 2016)

Really like my solution so might just have to try one of these!


----------



## rd128 (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree, matte black is the way to go


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Birddoggem (Jul 25, 2016)

GKCalls.com said:


> We give free lessons anytime you want! Come down to the shop and see us


Where is your shop at? I would like to come down and try out some of your calls


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Birddoggem said:


> Where is your shop at? I would like to come down and try out some of your calls


*Glenn Alfieri*
GK World Championship Calls
1035 Wheaton dr | Troy,MI 48083
P:1-888-GK-Calls (1-888-452-2557) | F:www.gkcalls.com


----------



## Clutch (Aug 25, 2009)

GKCalls.com said:


> We give free lessons anytime you want! Come down to the shop and see us


That is a very kind offer!!

If I am fortunate enough to win, I will have a call worthy of stopping by! If I don't, I just might need to buy one for the free lesson!


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Clutch said:


> That is a very kind offer!!
> 
> If I am fortunate enough to win, I will have a call worthy of stopping by! If I don't, I just might need to buy one for the free lesson!


We pride ourselves on customer service, so anyway we can help let us know! 

We have pro-staff all over Michigan, so if you ever need a quick retune or lesson feel free to give us a holler, that's our job!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

GK makes some great Michigan made calls! Sounds very ducky!


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in. 

I love my call girl, how would you compare the element to it?


----------



## Salmonfever (Jan 24, 2008)

GKCalls.com said:


> We give free lessons anytime you want! Come down to the shop and see us


Do you have scheduled lesson times or need to call? I will gladly take you up on that.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Sign me up...


----------



## finaticii (Dec 15, 2008)

Would look great on my sons lanyard!


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

cronkdre said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I love my call girl, how would you compare the element to it?


Call girl tone board is a old school J frame has more built in back pressure in call was developed as double reed with its stepped bore diameter . Element has a straighter tone board little more reed set on tone board along with a more defined larger bore has more bottom end rasp into call and will function equally well as a double or single with a slight adjustment.


----------



## GKCalls.com (Aug 2, 2012)

Salmonfever said:


> Do you have scheduled lesson times or need to call? I will gladly take you up on that.


Lessons we give whenever someone wants one, so just give us a call or shoot me a email at [email protected]. You can come solo or with a group of guys and we can help you out with whatever you need! 

We are also at most of the Michigan Waterfowl shows and would be happy to step out of the booth to help anyone out!


----------



## Pasquan (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds good to me and looks sharp


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup that all black one is sexy ill take that one!


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity to enter this drawing, it seems that all the giveaways are on Facebook now and I hate Facebook.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome! I have been wanting to go to your store and will need to come pick one up soon!


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll bet it's great!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

You really didn't have to ask that did you?


----------



## Ross Momany (Aug 4, 2015)

GKCalls.com said:


> We are proud to announce, we have a brand new duck call on the market this year, The "Element"
> 
> Everyone that posts a reply to this post will get entered into a drawing for a brand new "Element" on Monday!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ross Momany (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome looking call! It sounds really good I would love to put one to the test.


----------



## tgaiser (Dec 29, 2010)

Great looking and sounding call looking forward to trying one


----------



## Caschultz (Mar 22, 2017)

GKCalls.com said:


> We are proud to announce, we have a brand new duck call on the market this year, The "Element"
> 
> Everyone that posts a reply to this post will get entered into a drawing for a brand new "Element" on Monday!
> 
> ...


----------



## Caschultz (Mar 22, 2017)

Ross Momany said:


> Awesome looking call! It sounds really good I would love to put one to the test.


The mat black is a very nice touch. Look and sound great.


----------



## Jeff MacDermaid (Nov 25, 2016)

Nothing better than a new duck call!!!!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Free for nothing??? I'm in!


----------



## RM35 (Mar 26, 2017)

GKCalls.com said:


> We are proud to announce, we have a brand new duck call on the market this year, The "Element"
> 
> Everyone that posts a reply to this post will get entered into a drawing for a brand new "Element" on Monday!
> 
> ...


The matte black would make a nice addition. Count me in!


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

that bourbon is nice


----------



## JSchipper (Dec 8, 2013)

in!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

The drawing was on the 20th.


----------



## dogditcher (Dec 28, 2000)

That ship has sailed -



GKCalls.com said:


> THE WINNER IS ---------------------------------------------- JoeJoeFoster!!!!!!!!


I will tell you that the Matte Black call is sweet !
Had the pleasure of getting one at the DU Dinner last week


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

Money well spent!


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Glenn said the call got shipped out yesterday. Pretty pumped to get my mitts on it!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> Glenn said the call got shipped out yesterday. Pretty pumped to get my mitts on it!


Congratulations, please give us a review once you try it out.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

fowlme said:


> Congratulations, please give us a review once you try it out.


Absolutely, consider it done.


----------

